# Akron Ohio



## jimsbeercans (Feb 3, 2012)

Will there be a show in Akron like the years past??

Will be coming up first of March or so but haven't seen anything about it.


----------



## kcjim (Feb 19, 2012)

*Akron, OH Saturday March 3rd Show and Swap*

I have been trying to get to this show the last three years and never seem to be able to get there. I called Bob Hirschfelt  and he said the show is on the 3rd this year. Set up at 8 and G.M. at 9  maybe thios is the year for me.


----------



## rlhender (Feb 19, 2012)

Can we get some details about this show/swap meet?????


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 20, 2012)

that's super!! I go to surgery the 6th so free that weekend!! Might be down for awhile.

Is there a link posted somewhere??

In the past advertising has been poor about this show. I advertised Schwinn bikes on the Akron CL and was just overwhelmed by people that didn't even know about this. It even in their backyard..


----------



## kcjim (Feb 20, 2012)

I live about 40 miles a way and was unable to find any information eaither. I found an old post from last year and called. I copied the old post less phone number. I do not want to upset any one. The address is the same  5 dollars to set up free to see what a deal.
Jim

Finally riding a big boys bike 


Join Date: Jan 2007Location: N.E. OhioPosts: 126


 Akron, OH Saturday March 5th Show and Swap! 



Antique & Classic, Bicycle & Motorbike, Show & Swap Meet, Saturday, March 5th 2011 at Nativity Church Hall 2499 Killian Rd. Akron Ohio
 Vendor spaces 5 Bucks, Set up starts at 8AM, No admission charge, for more information call 7 to 9 PM Bob Hirschfelt at


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 20, 2012)

See what I mean. You would figure they would advertise it more..
Increase traffic flow!! Both for sellers and buyers.

Will call anyway so I'm on the right page!


----------



## kcjim (Feb 20, 2012)

I get the feeling they like there show as is and want to keep it small. Thats ok to I say. Kinda like that little outa the way resturant you have to hear about tio enjoy.


----------



## tobytyler (Feb 23, 2012)

i plan on going to the show i live in cleveland any one else from the area going  hope to find parts for my 1930 elgin see you there toby tyler


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 26, 2012)

*update*

Can you send me Bob's phone number?
At work now so can't call on company time but would like to see if any spaces are still available. 

Send it to my home address cancollector@wowway.com

Will ad bikes I'm bring once I know more!
The one year brought 14 bikes, sold just 3 and bought home 2.
This time only taking 4 or so.


----------



## tomofdarkness (Mar 2, 2012)

I've got a couple of folding bikes and an old ross I'd love to trade for... well, just about anything other than a couple of folding bikes and an old ross to be honest.    Does anyone have any details on this at all?  I just heard about it today and want to go!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 2, 2012)

I called and reserved a spot. SO YES it's going on.

I live about 2 1/2 hours away and will gamble on the turn out. Hope it's the right decision. 

Going to state that their advertising is poor this time. At least make it aware to them.


----------



## oldmotorguy49 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Akron show*

Anyone signing up at entrance to show will be sent flyer for next show next show hartville maretplace september 6,7,8, 2012 for more info bob 330-699-9798 ron 330899-9447 dan 330-699-4517


----------



## spook1s (Mar 19, 2012)

I thought the Hartville show was great last year. (it was my 1st time at the bike swap) much bigger than the church show!

A lot of great stuff to look through! A lot of motorized bike stuff.  I traded more than I sold...

Cool venue too. Flea market atmosphere!   Hope I can make it this year.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 19, 2012)

Post a flier later this year to remind us.

That weekend might already be booked for me but sure I can sneak away for a few hours!


----------

